# Owens Corning Duration



## Miami Roofer (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been told OC is changing the duration shingle. From what i've heard, the shingle is to have more definition to it and the old lots should not be mixed with the new ones.(obviously for reasons other than just dye-lot) Im not sure about any other changes or the reason why. Of course, I could call the rep and confirm all the changes but sometimes the roofers installing the shingles know more and have a clearer explanation as to why- especially if they are Platinum Preferred. What have you heard?


----------



## MJW (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope they do something. Anything other than Landmarks up here are terrible and getting worse as time goes on. Used some new timberlines a few weeks ago and was amazed that they actually made them lighter than they used to be. Can snap them with two fingers, even at the nailing line.


----------



## Acubis (Jan 10, 2011)

*Yep- from a Platinum Preferred*

So a rep brought in the new shingle seal strip- seams like they are doing away with the SURENAIL strip that is there now and changing it to a reinforced fabric strip that holds the nails much better. It will not be as wide as the SURENAIL strip but better overall. May help address some concerns with moisture being trapped in between shingles.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

There has been a lot of problems with OC shingles getting water trapped in the seal strip. Its ends of leaking and rotting out the nails.


----------

